# Brown Rice and Wild Rice are great for reducing constipation



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

I have learned that if I mix in a large portion of wild rice to my brown rice (about half wild rice and half brown rice), and then cook it in my rice cooker, and have it with cooked pinto beans and salsa, it really reduces my constipation.

I take the cooked pinto beans and then mash them into my brown and wild rice with a fork, then put some salsa on it, and it is quite delicious. And then the next day I do have a bowel movement, and I can see the wild rice in there. So it moves stuff on through down there.

Wild rice is difficult to find by itself in most grocery stores, but I have found it at Krogers (Fry's in Arizona). It is in small dark brown boxes where they keep all the other rice.

But a word of caution-- don't bother mixing it with white rice. White rice is binding.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know about this advice for everyone. Different rices effect folks differently. And at different times. Brown rice has been known to ruin me for a week and on other weeks it's been fine. Same with white rice. I recently read someone's advice on short grain and long grain too, on how eating the short grain helped more than long. I think the rice thing is a highly personal choice each of us as to assess for ourselves. I'm glad it worked for you!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i agree-- rice is most definitely a highly personal thing. wild rice doesn't constipate me at all but brown and white sure do. diet is really something we all have to sort out for ourselves. our bodies are all so different in how they react to foods....and yes, gooby--so glad you found something that works for you!


----------

